# Trane XR90 Pressure Switch Connection



## Trane80 (Jan 6, 2016)

I have a Trane XR90 gas furnace that has the improper pressure switch installed.  I have the correct switch ready to install, but need to know to which terminals the red & yellow wires connect.  

I've included a photo of the correct pressure switch...which is part number SWT02968.  It has two vacuum ports and two spades.  

There is no repair manual to which I can refer, so perhaps someone could advise me as to where the 2 wire connections are placed on this particular pressure switch. 

Thanks and any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 6, 2016)

couldn't find anything online either except this message on the Trane site:
Please Note: This website only shows current product catalogs, technical data and manuals. For previous versions or literature of older products, please contact your local Trane sales office.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 7, 2016)

If it is a switch, it should work both ways I would think.


----------



## schlich (Jan 9, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> If it is a switch, it should work both ways I would think.



it does not matter it will work either way


----------

